# Артроз? Миозит? Невралгия?



## Лана-С (1 Окт 2018)

Добрый день уважаемые врачи. Собственно вопрос в названии темы , и врачи так и ставят диагнозы под вопросами. Невролог предполагает защемление седалищного нерва и миозит, ортопед ставит артроз 1 ст- начинающийся 2. 
О себе, женщина 40 лет , вес 60кг рост 168, была травма упала на коньках лет 5 назад , упала на лёд резко не подстраховалась руками а упала прямо на попу на эту сторону, тогда ко врачу не пошла, поболело , помазала и вроде как прошла попа, но через год два начались боли в ноге. Болит весь бок справа где так сказать голифе, бывает ирадирует ближе к мягким частям к попе , бывает ближе к паху, в самом прямо паху не болит, боль идёт по ноге к коленке и болит сверху коленки , потом боль спускается за коленкой по икре и бывает что по ступне и отдаёт неприятным ощущением в два последних пальчика, боль разная и жгучая и ноющая и крутящая , наверху может жечь а внизу крутить. В положении лёжа тоже болит не знаю куда ногу положить, во сне нога не болит, просыпаюсь ночью нога не беспокоит, стоит встать и походить начинается боль, при ходьбе на дальнее расстояние  сначала вроде ничего первые 15-20 мин, потом начинает аз вступать то в коленку то в бедро начинаю чувствовать что шаг становиться при этом не ритмичный т е как прихрамываю чтоли.. 
Ортопед крутил вертел ногу особых ограничений нет в подвижности но есть хруст, но левая лучше конечно крутиться.. 
Лечусь всем подряд что назначают, мукосат, алфлутоп, дона, мильгамма, актовегин, мидокалм, аркоксия, магне б6.. конечно это разные схемы просто перечислила чем лечилась. Хожу на физио с гидрокартизоном( от него кстати получше). А вот лечение не помогает.. знать бы в каком хоть направлении двигаться какой хоть диагноз..
Рентген прилагаю

Рентген в двух проекциях


----------



## La murr (1 Окт 2018)

@ЛАНА-С, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Окт 2018)

И где же рентгеновские снимки?
То, что, "лечусь всем подряд", очень плохо. Диагноза нет. Всё, кроме Аркоксии и Мидокалма, бесполезные пустышки.


----------



## Лана-С (1 Окт 2018)

Так снимки в первом сообщении... 
ортопед меня скинул на невролога , говорит не вижу какого то там сильного артроза что он так не может болеть, видит только что мне нужны стельки ортопедические и все...хотя 3 года лечил хондропротекторами , но теперь решил что все таки не артроз...помял в районе попы нашёл болезненные точки и решил что скорее всего грушевидная мышца
В ближайшее время иду снова к неврологу, который отправлял меня к ортопеду... футболят друг к другу...
Не знаю уже что и делать(((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Окт 2018)

А  поясничный отдел позвоночника?


----------



## Лана-С (2 Окт 2018)

МРТ ещё не делала... наши врачи из поликлиники считают что не нужно , понятно почему они так считают чтобы не давать талон... вот пойду сделаю платно наверно теперь, есть мрт но трёх четырёх годичные, наверно надо новые...
Подскажите мне хотя бы план что надо сделать какие снимки какие исследования, раз наши врачи считают что мне не надо ничего
Но если вы имеете про боли в области поясницы то там не болит, бывает как бы под копчиком защемляет и стреляет как раз в эту сторону, но защемляет если я много понагинаюсь на даче например что то поделаю


----------



## Лана-С (2 Окт 2018)

МРТ от 16 г тазобедренного сустава, пишут эмпиджмент синдром


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2018)

Спать на этом боку больно?


----------



## Лана-С (2 Окт 2018)

Если матрас более менее мягкий то можно на этом боку не сказать что больно но жгет, если на твёрдом то больно , на другой стороне тоже под ногу подкладываю подушку что бы была ровно относительно таза иначе тоже болит..
Ещё такое ощущение иногда что нога мне мала стала )) как будто что то очень узкое одела , ортопед смотрел сказал ноги ровные укорочениям нет..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2018)

Почитайте про трохантерит.


----------



## Лана-С (2 Окт 2018)

Вот невролог мне тогда и поставила этот трохантерит( миозит) и отправила к ортопеду.. ортопед считает что нет... ох наверно надо искать грамотного ортопеда мне..
А скажите по снимку рентгена артроз вообще в какой стадии? ( уже нет веры что они мне говорят) , и эмпиджмент синдром как то виден на снимках?


----------



## Лана-С (2 Окт 2018)

Ещё хочу добавить , мне назначили лфк, сходила пока так сказать на пробные сеансы, врач как бы только протестировал ногу, на занятия записал сказал начнём заниматься, но я вот думаю в фазу обострения можно ли вообще это делать..
Что делал врач так сказать на тестах, лёжа на спине ноги согнуты и отводятся во внешнии стороны  хорошо что больная что здоровая, но больная нога после такой фиксации потом начинает в области большого вертела особенно и чуть к попе болеть. Далее лёжа на спине ноги согнуты ноги теперь заводятся во внутрь , вот тут сильно не смогла, можно конечно через силу , при этом чувствовала там же где голифе и по внешней стороне ноги до колена как тянет мышца как слабость и не даёт как будто не растягивается. Далее лёжа на боку на другой ноге , больную ногу поднимал кверху, тут тоже не могу поднять высоко здесь начинает тянуть не только область голифе но и область икроножной мышцы, чувствую слабость ноги. 
Но после как я вышла от туда хоть я ничего толком ещё и не делала началась дикое жжение в области вертела.. села в машину не могу сидеть кое как примастилась на левое бедро. Да и вообще по ощущениям стоять лучше или сидеть но на твёрдом стуле, мягкий диван или даже в машине начинается жжение и боль все там же в области галифе ..
Эти все признаки говорят о трахонтерите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2018)

Есть и артроз и импинджент, и похоже на трохантерит, как основной диагноз.
Ортопед действительно нужен. Как- диагноз надо утвердить.
В анализах - соэ, срб, мочевая кислота.
УЗИ бедра, сустава  делали

Лфк можно и острый период, если лфк это учитывает.

Сделайте блокаду с дипроспаном в трохантер, если врач подтвердит этот диагноз, сразу и опредиться многое


----------



## Лана-С (3 Окт 2018)

Соэ, срб , мочевая кислота все в норме
Понижен кальций ионизированным , и повышен асло не намного ( терапевт сказал пересдать , сказал возможно что после сдачи крови так получилось через три дня заболела простудой).
УЗИ делали но тоже три года назад, надо новое делать
Скажите мне сейчас уколы хондоппотекторов нужны? Насколько сильно присутствует артроз?
На данный момент наверно больше неврологию лечу- актовегин внутривенно 5 мл, мильгамма, магне б6, мидокалм, аркоксия.
Ещё хочу заметить когда сам врач лфк мне поднимает ногу то все хорошо поднимается , а сама не могу как слабость мышц


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Попробуйте встать на стул сперва левой потом правой ногой, можете?


----------



## Лана-С (3 Окт 2018)

Не много не поняла как это сделать. На стул забраться сначала с правой  а потом с левой ноги . Или просто ногу поднять на стул а другая на полу?
Если вы имели ввиду просто поставить ногу а другая на полу то без проблем и та и другая.
А если  взобраться на него( стул не низкий по колено где-то мне) то приходиться другой которая на полу отталкиваться в любом случае. Поднимаюсь на той и на той тоже без проблем... чтобы сильнее заболела не могу сказать так как и так болит достаточно сильно.
Но вот если вспомнить лестницу то вниз иду хорошо а на верх уже в третьем примерно пролёте нога устаёт иду потихоньку совсем..
Завтра иду к ортопеду платному( от поликлиники толку нет только футболят) посмотрим что скажет, напишу потом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Если вы можете встать на стул левой и правой ногой - значит слабости в ноге нет.

Возможно это ощущение слабости от боли, но самой слабости мышц - нет.
Значит 4 корешок не страдает.


----------



## Лана-С (4 Окт 2018)

Рассказываю свои походы по врачам, была в платном центре у ортопеда ( ортопед практикующий делает операции на суставы) , посмотрел мои мрт и рентгены , покрутил ногу ( нога при его помощи крутиться хорошо) , ну я рассказала всю историю , ну он долго не думаю то ли он знающий то ли уже из моих рассказов сказал что трахонтерит и болит именно он, что уже в хронической стадии, артроз сказал по возрасту ничего такого страшного, про импиджмент сказал не сильный. Ну конечно же спросил какое физио я проходила и узнав что увт я не делала , сразу предложил его сделать 5-7 сеансов.
Вот думаю это не много случайно, центр платный я понимаю им чем больше тем лучше.
Сразу же сходила на первый сеанс , сразу так хорошо стало как отпустило но потом к вечеру боль возвратилась, он сказал наклеивать пластыр версатис.
Сказал мидокалм и аркоксию прекратить, вообщем из лекарств ничего не назначил, сказал и так много всего накололи мне, доделать мильгамма последние уколы и актовегин и все.
Сказал если лучше не будет с сеанса 5 то тогда придти и решим чем блокаду сделать.
Лфк сказал отменить и начать когда будет улучшение. Другие физио что предлагают в поликлинике не делать так как мешать все сразу нельзя.
Как вы думаете рациональный ли подход у врача с увт и т д?
Потом успела к неврологу в поликлинику, врач сказала что не видит что это грушевидка и вообще не понимает зачем меня ортопед к ней спихнул. Но на всякий случай дала направление на рентген копчика и пояснично крестцовой зоны? Вот думаю там что видно вообще ? Стоит облучаться то? Так же почему то выписала мне целебрекс ( та же аркоксия только в профиль))) и баклосан ..
Нужно ли мне это? Целебрекс думаю нет так как если что пачка аркоксии лежит.. попробовать баклосан  или не стоит ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Надо либо довериться одному врачу, либо стандарту.
В стандарт входит приём нпвп, миорелаксанта, физиотрерапия в том числе и увт, блокада, лфк по периоду заболевания.
Причём лучше если все одновременно, поскольку у каждой методики свои задачи.


----------



## Лана-С (5 Окт 2018)

Скажите а физиотерапию можно мешать? Допустим если я делаю увт сейчас можно допустим ходить ещё на ультрафорез ( не помню как называется точно) который с гидрокартизоном ? Или делать по очереди все? 
Баклосан точно не буду почитала ужасы про него, продолжу лучше мидокалм и аркоксию

Насчёт блокад врач сказал подождём, гормоны говорит хорошо снимают но много побочек, после 5 увт посмотреть на ощущения.. и вот вообще сколько увт надо делать я так понимаю уже в хронической стадии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Лучше сочетать
Увт до 10-15


----------



## Лана-С (5 Окт 2018)

Хорошо, спасибо... попрошу в поликлинике ультрофорез с гидрокартизоном  или лучше магниты... ультрафорез как то помогал лучше тогда.. кстати пластырь версатис неплохо действует или просто отвлекает своим охлаждающим действием


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Магнитотерапия относиться не к основным, а добавочным процедурам, то есть комбинированное сочетание УЗфореза, электротеоапии и магнитотерапии наиболее эффективно.
По увт и узф можно отнести к одной методике и такое сочетание не рекомендуется. Либо увт, либо уз.


----------



## Лана-С (6 Окт 2018)

Простите я немного не поняла)))) Скажите что сейчас добавить к увт? Т е увт я делаю через 4-5 дней, что мне добавить в промежутках? Магниты правильно я понимаю? Форез с гидрокартизоном после всех процедур увт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2018)

В промежутках увт - магнитотерапия и узфорез.


----------



## Лана-С (10 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте... подскажите пожалуйста , мануальный терапевт в таких случаях нужен? В поликлинике дали направление к нему, вот не знаю воспользоваться  или нет? Пока прохожу увт и узфорез с гидрокортизоном, пью мидокалм,, чуть лучше ... аркоксию отменила похоже опять что то с желудком((((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2018)

Всегда.
Смотря для чего конечно.


----------



## Лана-С (11 Окт 2018)

Ну вот наверно по моей ситуации трахонтерита, не знаю что он должен делать ))) мышцы растягивать или что то ещё))) мануальный терапевт не только же с позвонками работает
Ещё такой вопрос , хожу на увт , сделала два сеанса в одном месте и нашла ко мне ближе в другой клинике, в первой было достаточно больно врач прижимала очень сильно потом оставалась краснота но быстро проходила... во второй красноты нет и не сильно больно и врач не прижимает с силой.
Как правильно вообще делать , что бы было комфортно или достаточно ощутимо, перетерпеть можно это не вопрос , просто хочу что бы не впустую это все прошло?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2018)

Мы делаем ощутимо, но терпимо.


----------



## Лана-С (18 Окт 2018)

Добрый день! Вот вскрываются теперь новые подробности и новые ощущения! Пока прошла 4 процедуры увт и 5 процедур фореза  с гидрокортизоном. Жжение в бедре прошло могу спокойно лежать на этом боку... но идёт боль по ноге и теперь я ощущаю что это идёт где то снизу от копчика потом идёт по одной стороне попы как бы наискось от копчика к большому вертелу и потом наискось к коленке по ноге,, такой вот зиг заг получается.. наверно чувство жжения все перекрывало но теперь я чувствую вот такое! Теперь наверно идти делать мрт пояснично крестцового отдела и копчика или лучше рентген? Может проблема от туда а может все вместе... падение то было сильное отбила все что можно(((


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (22 Окт 2018)

ЛАНА-С написал(а):


> Теперь наверно идти делать мрт пояснично крестцового отдела и копчика или лучше рентген?(


Добрый день. Смотря что хотите увидеть. Рентген это больше кости, МРТ это и мягкие ткани. В плане информативности при обследовании заболеваний позвоночника конечно нужно отдать предпочтение МРТ.


----------



## Лана-С (26 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. С ногой стало хуже. Проделала 10 сеансов электрофореза с гидрокартизоном и 5 увт, чувство жжения в бедре можно сказать исчезли ( может потому что воздействовали именно на эту область). Но ногу всю выкручивает как полотенце отжимают в разные стороны, под коленкой очень сильно болит как вены крутит и по икре сзади, есть чувство онемения в пальцах в двух последних по ступне неприятное чувство, спереди же где икра сбоку как болит и как морозит чтоли или мурашки ползают, сверху нога тоже побаливает . Вообщем ходит не могу , стоит немного пройтись и все ногу выкручивает как тряпку. Не знаю почему раньше такого не было , может за чувством жжения я не ощущала других симптомов а может это пошло ухудшения от физиопроцедур! Не знаю что и думать. Пошла к терапевту взяла направление опять к неврологу , рассказала что выкручивает посоветовал и дал направление на узи сосудов ног, сказал делать мрт скорее всего надо пояснично крестцового и копчика.. вообщем на мрт записалась на выходные, узи в понедельник.. Что это вообще происходит?
Ещё хочу сказать может это как то связанно - часто стала болеть голова в районе лба и чуть выше( раньше головными болями можно сказать вообще не мучилась) и так же упало зрение  как фокус не могу поймать . Так же побаливает правая рука от плеча и до локтя, но руку я связываю как  с усталостью от мышки или от планшета, но странно что правая рука и правая нога... Какие то мысли меня посещают не хорошие(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Лечение дало эффект.
Боль изменила характер.
Врач смотрел, назначил обследование.
Давайте подождем обследование и посмотрим.


----------



## Лана-С (28 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Сделала мрт пояснично - крестцового отдела и копчика заодно. По результатам ничего плохого , немного копчик загнут ( он кстати бывает что подстреливает когда понагинаюсь много или на мягком посижу), даже сравнила с предыдущей мрт и получается что и протрузии- грыжи стали меньше, были 3 мм а теперь 1,7 мм... это как понимать , усохли? Или я когда упала они меньше стали))) предыдущее мрт делала до травмы( тогда ныла поясница но нога не болела) .Как вообще такое возможно что они меньше стали ? Что то прямо из области фантастики)))
Вообщем получается теперь искать дальше причину, узи сосудов осталось, что ещё?
Выкладываю срезы мрт копчика и поясницы и заключение новое и старое( старое это где по 3 мм грыжи)
Посмотрите пожалуйста срезы , так как по виду врач молодой был вдруг что напутал, если плохо видно я перефоткаю)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2018)

То есть не из позвоночника.


----------



## Лана-С (29 Окт 2018)

Ну вот и УЗИ сосудов ног, что та и другая без изменений и без патологий))) куда дальше копать? К неврологу же приду скажет симулянтка какая то))) Неужели это все таки трохантерит или артроз такие боли даёт?
Как думаете с УВТ с продолжением курса повременить  ? Если ухудшение пошло. Может на магниты записаться? Честно говоря и уже про опухоли подумала что они могут сдавливать что то где то и про РС...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2018)

Мое мнение УВТ


----------



## Лана-С (3 Ноя 2018)

Добрый вечер.. была у невропатолога на днях, поставила воспаление грушевидной мышцы.. один невропатолог отвергает а другой ставит.. вот как обычному человеку разобраться? К третьему идти что ли? По лечению все так же мидокалм 150 два раза в день и аркоксия 60 мг два раза в день, кокорнит 6 уколов через день,мази ,растирки ,... стала пить все это сразу стало лучше, а да мидокалм пила до этого т е без аркоксии не особо помогал.. и вот на 4 день приема аркоксии  стал беспокоить желудок( имела уже от нпвс эрозии) такое ощущение что опять, хотя прикрываюсь нольпазой.. позвонила врачу она сказала заменить на целебрекс.. Вот подскажите есть смысл менять аркоксию на целебрекс? Стоит не дёшево а если так же будет плохо влиять на желудок? Или у него меньше побочек на жкт?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (3 Ноя 2018)

Попробуйте омепразол параллельно принимать. Можно так же Альмагель, на ночь и с утра облепиховое масло.


----------



## Лана-С (3 Ноя 2018)

Ах да забыла, мидокалм и аркоксию принимать месяц потом придти к ней...и не правильно чуть написала про аркоксию - ее принимать по 60 мг один раз в день а не два раза... как можно аркоксию месяц принимать если после 4 дней приема уже такое в желудке твориться?!
Масло кстати пью да...омез думаете лучше чем нольпаза?


----------



## Лана-С (8 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день.. в очередной раз посетила невропатолога в поликлинике но другого на этот раз. Защемления грушевидной она не видит. А считает что у меня артроз колена ( отправила на рентген) я принесла она ткнула пальцем в коленку и сказала что кости вон посередине друг на друге лежат в коленке, от этого боль под коленом, а боли в бедре от артроза в бедре или вообще мне надо идти к ревматологу. Снимок тазобедренного я ранее прикладывала в самом начале, вот снимок колена.
А ещё по мрт сказала что копчик сросшийся и от сюда тоже боли... это патология? Или это норма? МРТ тоже ранее прикладывала.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (8 Ноя 2018)

Лана-С написал(а):


> Масло кстати пью да...омез думаете лучше чем нольпаза?


И то и другое ингибиторы протонного насоса. Можно не переплачивать за ТН, а покупать омепразол или пантопразол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

А в чем вопрос-то?
 Виновато ли колено?

По снимку на это не ответить.

Давайте сначала.
Что и как болит на сегодня.

И сколько раз в неделю Вы делаете лфк, какой уровень, какие упражнения выполняетесь отдельно для больной ноги - ягодицы, бедра, колена, голени, стопы.


----------



## Лана-С (11 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день.. значит все по порядку... проделала курс физио форез с гидрокартизоном 10 раз и 10 раз увт.  Пила мидокалм и аркоксию было лучше,,,перестала пить  Аркоксию так как стал болеть желудок, но неделю я ее пропила. Мидокалм потихоньку стала снижать так как пью месяц уже- это врач сказал . Докалываю кокорнит 9 уколов. Это что касается лечения.
Далее невролог назначил артру таблетки и детримакс.
Жалобы следующие- жжение в бедре стали меньше но болит , так же почему то стало болеть сзади колена ( до увт этого не было) и немного боль под коленом, сзади все выкручивает , ноющие боли как спазмами, если похожу на улице начинает болеть сильно, боль немного спускается как бы вниз по икре но не значительно, и дискомфорт в мизинце и стопе как небольшое онемение. Всвязи с жалобой на колено меня отправили на рентген колена. Рентген выше.
Невролог последний сказал что это артроз и в бедре и в колене и артрит , сказала идти к ревматологу. Из анализов - рф, белковые фракции , срб- все в норме. А вот асло было повышенно( может из за того что был синусит но он уже пролечен и сданы повторные анализы- правда ещё не получила на руки). Асло было-208 при норме до 200. А и был чуть понижен ионизированный кальций- 1,01 при норме 1,05-1,30. Сказала что по своей части неврологии ничего не видит.
Дома стараюсь выполнять лфк , но потом начинает сильнее болеть.
Вообщем куда двигаться далее я не знаю.
Осталось наверно к ревматологу сходить и на мрт головы и электронейромиографию( но невролог считает что мне это не нужно кроме ревматолога) .. не знаю что ещё?
Надо наверно идти на массаж, искать массажиста, в поликлинике хоть и есть но направление не дают. Считают не нужным. Вообще невролог считает что я придуриваюсь  и последний раз назначила амитриптилин ( честно говоря пить его не хочу)

Вот это последние анализы если это имеет значение


----------



## Лана-С (12 Ноя 2018)

Хочу ещё дополнить , что чисто случайно я сегодня заметила что под коленной чашечкой справа как припухлость , на левой ноге нет такого.. и ещё я слышу когда иду небольшой хруст что ли , как заедает в колене именно под чашечкой коленной... но там сильно не болит а болит сзади колена... если по рентгену как вы говорите ничего не понятно? Получается надо мрт делать и колена?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (12 Ноя 2018)

Или УЗИ или МРТ.


----------



## Лана-С (19 Дек 2018)

@Dr.Kristoff, @Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Вообщем долго не писала так как ходила по врачам. Ситуация на сегодняшний день следующая- опять стало болеть бедро со стороны галифе, так же болит коленка и за коленкой. Сделала ЭНМГ все в норме, мрт пояснично крестцового отдела в норме ранее выкладывала, невропатолог со своей стороны ничего не видит. Значит неврологию отметаем. Дошла до ревматолога, сдала анализы дополнительные, АЦЦП - норма, а вот HLA b27 - обнаруженно, сделала рентген на сакроилеит, рентгенолог сказал сакроилеита нет, но есть кальцификат . Остальные анализы что касается ревматологии в норме- рф, соэ. Всё физио прошла - увт, форез с гидрокартизоном. Ревматолог дала направление в больницу на консультацию к врачу. Ещё сказала сдать анализ на хламидиоз.  Стараюсь каждый день выполнять дома зарядку , делаю вроде нормально но стоит походить как начинает болеть , гулять не могу иначе иду хромаю так как боль усиливается. Может этот кальцификат виноват? Может его как то убрать надо? Что вообще делать куда двигаться?


----------



## Риммик (19 Дек 2018)

@Лана-С, А вы МРТ или КТ илеосакральных сочленений делали?


----------



## Лана-С (19 Дек 2018)

Нет только рентген, там ничего подозрительного...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2018)

Виноват энтезит широчайшей фасции (подвздошно-большеберцовый тракт) и трохантерит, имхо.


----------



## Лана-С (20 Дек 2018)

Трохантерит это я поняла что это, широчайшая фасция тоже поняла где, но вот энтезит что это??? Пишут что энтезит относиться к ревматическим заболеваниям??? И как оно может влиять на колено?? Колено и сзади тоже болит же!!!
И ещё вопрос как лечить то???
Зарядку делаю,, увт прошла, пью пиаскледин мидокалм омегу( все)
Что ещё делать то??
Хочу попробовать бассейн но не уверенна , боюсь что ещё сильнее воспаление будет!! Или как вы думаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2018)

@Лана-С, энтезит - воспаление широчайшей фасции в местах ее прикрепления.
Блокаду сделать.


----------



## Лана-С (20 Дек 2018)

В общем меня кладут в больницу после нового года в ревматологическое отделение 52 больницы  на обследование,, ревматологу не нравиться мой HLA b27 который положительный...если это не ревматология меня передадут ортопедам ....


----------



## Лана-С (14 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте.. вообщем ранее писала что ревматолог хотела положить меня в больницу в ревматологическое отделение.. я так и не смогла лечь,,, вообщем дообследовалась по месту... сделали мне мрт подвздошных сочленений и сделали узи колена, значит по узи колена все отлично ( выкладывать не буду) ... но по мрт сочленений сакроилеит не нашли но зато нашли кое что другое, отек распрямляющей мышцы тела... врач который описывал мрт подошёл и спросил что у меня вообще болит что искать то так как сакроилеит не видит,,, я говорю правая сторона ноги и как немного сзади бёдра и по ноге вниз... после этого он вынес описание и сказал что мне к травматологу или неврологу ...
Что это вообще значит ? Почему там отек  ( возможно ли это пошло от туда когда я упала сильно на эту сторону) ? Возможно ли из за этой мышцы болит правая нога,,, и кстати рука тоже немного по этой стороне? Как это лечить теперь? К какому врачу идти? Вопросов много так как не знаю что это и что с этим делать? Надеюсь наконец то нашли причину моих болей...


----------

